# Transducer mounting on trolling motor Question with pics!



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone I have a question. 

Its regarding my Trolling motor and fishfinder. I am running a 74lb thrust Minn Kota Maxxum bow mount trolling motor w/ universal sonar with a Lowrance x102c. I was having problems with some kind of turbulence or distortion on the screen with the universal transducer. So I switched to the orginal transducer that came with the unit. Now I need some advice as to mount it. I followed the instructions that came with the mounting hardware. Please correct me if I have not mounted it properly or in any kind of direction.


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2008)

It is mounted correctly! If you get interference with this transducer also, It could be the wiring maybe? Did it just start happening with the universal one?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 2, 2008)

Ya it was with the universal sonar. I had it on my '03 Lund Pro Sport with an Eagle Fisheasy and it did the same as well. It is fine with the normal transducer that it came with. I guess the transducer wasnt enough for the actual unit.

This is the Fisheasy 2 that I have.


----------



## xmytruck (May 2, 2008)

Looks good to me just check to make sure it is centered, I check mine by lining the center with the skeg on the TM using the most accurate measuring device known to man kind... my eye :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll wait for the rain to stop and then I will go and see how center it is to the skeg.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 4, 2008)

That seems correct, but there is no reason that the universal sonar shouldn't work. If it were me, I would much prefer solving the US problem, and not band-aiding it with the other 'ducer. If they are on the same circuit, you may have interference problems from the power wire. Usually, they try to put sonars on the starting battery, so you don't have the interference issues.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 4, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> That seems correct, but there is no reason that the universal sonar shouldn't work. If it were me, I would much prefer solving the US problem, and not band-aiding it with the other 'ducer. If they are on the same circuit, you may have interference problems from the power wire. Usually, they try to put sonars on the starting battery, so you don't have the interference issues.


 Ya thats the thing, it had the interference with the sonar hooked up to the starter battery.


----------

